# My day with Suspal and the mini detailer.



## J Napier (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there people. This Saturday I spent a day with Suspal and his daughter who at her young age already knows more than most about polishes and waxes! 

I learnt so much even before the machines came out which was great. Paint thicknesses, gauges, and products to which I can say that every bottle Suspal owns which is a lot has a purpose. 

Learning about various aspects of detailing was a very interesting and I'm glad I didn't just go ahead without his advice. 

I was determined to get a DA and get started but I now realise that its a science and not to be taken lightly. 

Detailing incorporates so many different factors and all must be respected from humidity, product and patience. 

We went over my bonnet 5 times to achieve a mirror shine. The car looks amazing now but will I be investing in a DA? 

Well to be honest no not yet. I have a saying..... 

"All the gear no idea" 

I have so much more to learn let's just say that.... 

This isn't to put people off but merely help people with the decision of investing in gear before they know the ropes. 

I have nothing but total respect for the detailers of the world and thank Suspal for the day he spent with me. 

Before you invest ask to see someone who does this as a pro and spend some time with them. Its an education and you might just save destroying your paint! 

My journey will continue but slowly and when I have more time to devote to this profession. 


Thanks Nic


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice one and hats of to Suspal for giving his time and know how on detailing.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Top man Suspal. You can never learn enough.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, had a few message via whatsapp asking for help and he's always helped me out and steered me in the right direction!!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Suspal actually exists, I thought he was a myth. 

Fair play Suspal, top man


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well done Suspel, and well done to J Napier for taking advice before jumping in, I have seen on many occasions, cars that have had clear coat removed by excess polishing so it is always wise to take professional advice before having a go.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Damn, I was there yesterday as well and never got his autograph😢


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

suspal ftw :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Met Suspal at Mattstock and he was very patient with me and the other guys who are new and keen to learn. I learned a lot of insights and tips about detailing and the use of machine polishers.

He showed me some pictures on his phone of his personal collection of detailing products .... :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho .


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Suspal is a great guy, very funny, very knowledgeable and generally an all round diamond.
As to the op's comment about learning before you buy, whilst i agree with that i also suggest practice is vital to go with the theory, a scrap panel is an essential piece of kit for someone wanting to learn to use a polisher.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Deffo agree with Muzzer, nice to get some advice from the guys on here or better still some actual tuition but deffo worth using a scrap panel to practice on or if you have a work horse then thats always a worthy test mule.

My workhorse has seen some DA actoin and has been privy to some Obsession Wax and ODK Waxes during their testng periods so for a work horse does it does get a bit of pampering in amongst all the dents,dings and rust


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I took mine to my car the other week, started off with megs #205 on a green hex logic pad which although it did maker an improvement, didn't fully remove the swirls. So i switched to #105 and an orange hex logic pad. Now this did make an improvement but hasn't fully removed the swirls, so i think i might not have been applying the correct pressure when i used it and so i will give it another going over at some point. 
It's all a learning curve and by going gently i at least am not causing any damage.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Nick for your kind words and I'm humbles by my the kind words from all my peers,certainly made a friend in baby detailer It's been Nick this Nick that lol.
My view's sometimes outspoken that they may be,are meant to be in good faith and the well being of the Detailing Fraternity,so No malice or offence is ever intended.
As for the subject of machining there are those people that have the knack of picking things up very quickly and there's those it may take a little longer,because every individual has a different learning curve,all that's required is belief in oneself's ability and the determination to succeed and perseverance there's occasions when having a Guide/Buddy comes in handy may it be simple encouragement to showing someone from scratch the A To Z of detailing in the time allocated or taking someone to an higher level.
And this is why Dw is such an awesome forum where individuals come together to help each other out,may the unselfish attitude continue and enjoy what makes us a unique bunch of people.


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have spent a fair bit of time with Suspal in the past... The guy knows his stuff and very helpful and patient...

Certainly with his knowledge, experience and enthusiasm he should have premises 

A top bloke...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes he is a top bloke, i've a had quite a few chats with him via pm, i consider him to be a friend as well as an excellent detailer and an excellent source of information.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Well done my detailing brother and my baby detailer niece lol.

Suspal is a living detailing legend and I could write lots hundreds of lines for him but I will not lol. 
I will only say that his passion would make most of so calling detailers out ther put all their gear for sale the next day and change occupation.

Two wishes for him, first and most important i wish to get well soon ( you are almost there  ) second I wish you soon join the green side besides you are still young and willing to learn lol

I have a feeling that both of my wishes will soon come true

Love you bro


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Met suspal on sunday,already knew he was a top bloke,:thumb:but thought he would be taller...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Top banana Sus


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Sus is a top brother. Knows nothing and does not have any gear.
Baby detailer is cool as well


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Big Buffer said:


> Sus is a top brother. Knows nothing and does not have any gear.
> Baby detailer is cool as well


description down to a tee BB


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Top bloke


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

He's not a bad lad:wave:

Kev


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Pigmee ..


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

dooka said:


> Pigmee ..


Dont set him off.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka said:


> Pigmee ..


 dooka init


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha ha


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I can only add to the above comments that Suspal is indeed a top bloke. Having only met him the once I couldn't have wished to have met a nicer guy :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done suspal for giving your time to help another member out. Shall I put your name forward for the member of the year award? Nah, looks like you should stay..:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Suspal is a hidden masters in here (I guess this thread will make him famous  to those who don't know him ). Not known him for very long, but his definitely is the man to go to for knowledge! In personally life, his a very chatty person you can talk everything under the sun with him lol! Very humble man and look at all these commentaries about him! Very respectable figure! I salute to you mate!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

This thread comes as no surprise to me...the man is a gent always willing to pass on his vast knowledge.not enough suspals on this planet ...:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

He is a great big huge pain in the bottom ..


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

dooka said:


> He is a great big huge pain in the bottom ..


 through this forum he put me onto dooka wash mitts:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka said:


> He is a great big huge pain in the bottom ..


Haha pygmy


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

oh Suspaaaal oi....

Member of the year award is yours :buffer:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So is "Member of the Year" as cursed as "Manager of the Year" is in Football ? 

Is it all downhill from there ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

No I don't want it.:lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Poisoned chalice my friend


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Poisoned chalice my friend


Oh yes


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

We could give Suspal a "_Vote of Confidence_" instead, like Chairman do in Footy, to beleaguered managers.

Always guarantees an upward career path .... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Needs a special title for Suspal!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Super Suspal??


----------



## J Napier (Apr 21, 2014)

I am finding the smallest bits of info he shared with me I'm now using in my routine. Micro fibre usage etc. Lovely stuff


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm road trip time, set the warp to maximum mr chekov. Destination?? Why coventry of course


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like i'm gonna have to buy more tea bags.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Hmmm road trip time, set the warp to maximum mr chekov. Destination?? Why coventry of course


Your in the queue behind me dear boy! :car:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

best get the gear out.:lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

suspal said:


> best get the gear out.:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

sjk said:


> Your in the queue behind me dear boy! :car:


done, gives me time to convince my young lady of the merits of visiting coventry :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> done, gives me time to convince my young lady of the merits of visiting coventry :lol:


Dont bring her? :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

sjk said:


> Dont bring her? :thumb:


Yeah that'll work....nah it wont :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Yeah that'll work....nah it wont :lol:


Im sure we can detour to a shopping centre on the way :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Could do, that could work :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Had a chap come round yesterday for tuition on how to detail an interior,seats and carpets were filthy and the dashboard/doorcards/headlining and glass were in a real state,Richard went away picking new techniques and a sensible method for interior detailing.
He now believes that with what he learn't yesterday will not only save him time but also money in the future.
I wish him good luck with his Valeting/detailing business.


----------

